# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > .NET >  Giải phóng bộ nhớ trong aspx (vb)

## duthu94

Chào các bạn mình có chút vấn đề cần các bạn giúp. Hiện mình làm một website chạy trên localhost khi khoảng 20 nguoi đăng nhập cùng một lúc lần một thì ok nhưng khi cũng 20 người đó đăng nhập lại thì lại không đăng nhập được nữa (chỉ khoảng 5-6 người là đăng nhập được). Mình có nghe nói hình như là mình chưa giải phóng bộ nhớ, nhưng mình không biết giải phóng bộ nhớ là như thế nào cách giải quyết ra sao. Ai có cách nào chỉ giúp mình với. 
Cảm ơn nhiều.

----------


## vietnhatglass

*Đây là lỗi đối với những bạn mới học ADO.NET và ứng dụng nó vào lập trình Webform*

Hồi trước khi mới lập trình trang web đầu tay của tôi, tôi cũng gặp vấn đề tương tự như bạn và sau đó tôi đã tìm được cách giải quyết.
Cụ thể như sau:
Nếu bạn lập trình theo mô hình 3 lớp thì: 
+Khi bạn mở một kết nối mà quên không đóng nó lại
ví dụ: conn.Open() thì sau khi thực thi lênh ExecuteNonQuery(...) thì bạn phải conn.Close(); và tương tự đối với ExecuteReader(...)
+ Bạn sử dụng nhiều các requestURL cũng làm cho website bạn bị giảm tốc độ.
+ bạn nên giả phóng các đối tượng mà bạn dùng xong và không dùng đến nó nữa 
ví dụ: cmd.Dispose(), reader.Dispose() hay conn.Dispose().

Vài lời cùng bạn.

----------

